# CA magazine capacity laws



## ian01 (Jan 9, 2007)

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=52579#post52579


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It may have been a "pre-ban".


----------



## ian01 (Jan 9, 2007)

Revolver said:


> It may have been a "pre-ban".


Are you referring to the clip I saw in the shop? I just looked at Eagle Internationals website and they said they do not ship high capacity magazines to CA:smt022


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

http://ag.ca.gov/firearms/


----------

